# Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.



## GreenMonsta (5. Dezember 2008)

Sowas gibts hier wohl noch nicht,und zu gegebenen Anlass eröffne ich mal dieses Thema!
Hier könnt ihr eure traurigen Verluste von Angelzubehör posten.


Also:

Habe gestern meine 6 Tage alte Balzer Diablo mit zum testen an den See genommen. Schnur durch gezogen einmal straff gemacht und "Knack" nach dem dritten Ring glatt durch  Ich hätte so kotz** können.
War heute beim Händler,bekomme Dienstag das neue Spitzenteil...
War wohl ein Materialfehler...


----------



## Hardi (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Hi Mr. GreenMonsta,
das sind Geschichten die das Leben schreibt.
Ich habe auch schon so 1 oder 2 Ruten in meinem Anglerleben geshredert. #c|bigeyes|bla: |bigeyes 
|sagnix
Gruß Thomas


----------



## rallye-vid (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Sowas gibts hier wohl noch nicht,und zu gegebenen Anlass eröffne ich mal dieses Thema!
> Hier könnt ihr eure traurigen Verluste von Angelzubehör posten.



Nette Idee #6 :c


----------



## flexxxone (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Mir is'n Kumpel über die Rutentasche gefahren...:vik:

2 Ruten gebrochen
bei der dritten zwei Ringe abgebrochen und ein paar verbogen
'ne nagelneue, ungefischte Freilaufrolle zermalmt
zwei Bissanzeiger zerquetscht
und ein Alu-Pod dermaßen verbogen und gequetscht, dass man die Teleskopfüße nicht mehr rausbekommt

das war'n richtich geiler Einstieg #q

Er hat mir dann eine seiner kleinen Spinnruten geliehen und mir für diesen Tag noch sein Boot überlassen.
Ergebnis waren 6 Hechte, allerdings alle unter Schonmaß. |uhoh:

Manchmal fangen Angeltage einfach ziemlich bescheiden an... :q

servus
flexxx


----------



## Walstipper (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> War wohl ein Materialfehler...



Sry Dude, ich weis nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll, aber ich lese jetzt etwa das fünfte mal davon das eine Diablo gebrochen ist (die miteinbezogen denen sie zwei mal gebrochen ist) :q:c#d


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Sry Dude, ich weis nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll, aber ich lese jetzt etwa das fünfte mal davon das eine Diablo gebrochen ist (die miteinbezogen denen sie zwei mal gebrochen ist) :q:c#d



Ich bin ja mal gespannt wenn ich Dienstag das neue Spitzenteil bekomme,dann fahre ich nochmal an den See. Falls nochmal was passiert schreibe ich einen netten Brief und die geht zu Balzer zurück


----------



## drogba (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

sry wenn ich das so schreibe ,aber wer sich so ein gerümpel kauft ist doch wohl selbst schuld


----------



## peterws (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

@drogba
Du sitzt auf einem ganz schön hohen Ross, hier sowas rauszuposaunen! Das Wort _unverschämt _geht mir irgendwie durch den Kopf.
Es gibt auch preiswertes ordentliches Gerät.


----------



## senner (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

zu dem die (alten diabolos) nicht gehören..

die mit dem matten, rötlichen blank scheinen ziemlich anfällig zu sein. zwei freunde von mir haben zwei mittelschwere spinnruten zerbrochen..ob das nun material oder eigene dummheit war, weiß ich nicht mehr. ich hab damals zu ner anderen gegriffen :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Wer Probleme mit Rutenbrüchen - d.h. irgendwie unpassenden zu schnellen Spitzenbrüchen #c - hat, sollte sich evtl. eine Aufrüstung bzw. Modellumtausch bei demselben Händler überlegen, auf ein anderes Balzer-Modell, das sollte komplikationslos machbar sein.
Wie z.B. die MX5 oder die Magna-Magic, sofern die dort auch vorrätig sind.
Denn die sind nahezu unkaputtbar, das kann den Unterschied bei derber Behandlung ausmachen, und manchmal ist es eben so, dass die Ruten was abkönnen müssen.


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Naja,ich werde die Angel mal testen wenn ich Dienstag das Spitzenteil bekomme. Sollte sie sich als schlecht erweisen oder nochmal kaputt gehen (Was ich nicht hoffe) werde ich bestimmt keine mehr von Balzer nehmen 
Dann werde ich das mit meinem Händler anders regeln.

lg


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Ich hab mir zum Glück nur in diesem Jahr Feederrutenspitzen demoliert. Ein größerer Schaden blieb bisher aus.
Auch nicht finanziell zu verachten: Einge Abrisse teurer Wobbler :c

Folgt jetzt als nächstes noch der "Schaut was ich geklaut hab" Thread? :q:q:#2:


----------



## jannisO (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Meiner einer fischt schon seit Jahren unter anderem mit Balzer Ruten. So besitze ich auch zwei Diabolo 3,60m .
Bis zum heutigen Tag bin ich mit allen Ruten welche ich mir jemals von Balzer zugelegt habe, sehr zufrieden. Es muß nicht immer sau teuer sein #6


----------



## slowhand (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Naja,ich werde die Angel mal testen wenn ich Dienstag das Spitzenteil bekomme. Sollte sie sich als schlecht erweisen oder nochmal kaputt gehen (Was ich nicht hoffe) werde ich bestimmt keine mehr von Balzer nehmen
> Dann werde ich das mit meinem Händler anders regeln.
> 
> lg



Also ich habe eine Magna MX-9 und bin voll zufrieden. Leicht, super Eigenschaften und unzerstörbar. Bei einem Hänger biege ich die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste bis ins Handteil, gerne auch ruckartig. Die hält alles aus. Zur Diabolo kann ich allerdings nichts sagen, nur hab' ich hier im AB auch des öfteren über Brüche bzw. Materialfehler gelesen... Besser einen Zwanziger drauflegen und eine aus der MX-Serie kaufen.
Aus meinen "Kindertagen" hab' ich noch eine alte Balzer Telerute, die wird auch ewig halten. Was die schon erlebt hat...und hält und hält...


----------



## Seele (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Ich hab auch ne Diabolo in Norge am geschrottet, ist am Rollenhalter gebrochen und wurde durch die neue Serie ersetzt, wenigstens guter Service


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



seele schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ne Diabolo in Norge am geschrottet, ist am Rollenhalter gebrochen und wurde durch die neue Serie ersetzt, wenigstens guter Service



Ja der Service ist gut. Wäre ja auch ein lacher wenn die mir eine 6 Tage alte kaputte Rute die nicht mal Wasser gesehen hat nicht ersetzen. Habe an der Schnur gezogen wie ein 20er Rotauge,dann ist sie gebrochen. Kann also echt nur ein Materialfehler sein. Aber das ich so viel von kaputten Diabolos höre macht mir schon Angst. Was sagt mein Händler wohl wenn ich nochmal mit einer kaputten Rute ankomme?? Mache mir echt Sorgen.
Der denkt doch das ich ihn verar***en will ^^


----------



## Noob-Flyer (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Die von meinem Vater ist beim auswerfen einer 10gr Pose genau wie deine gebrochen. Der Händler hat ihm aber direkt eine neue mitgegeben und die hält jetzt schon 3-4 Monate und ein paar Fische.


----------



## Streifenjäger (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Vor dem Kauf beim Händler mal bischen testen schadet manchmal nicht...

Ich bin dieses Jahr bis auf Ringeinlagen und paar Illexen aufm Gewässergrund verschont geblieben von Verlusten!


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Die von meinem Vater ist beim auswerfen einer 10gr Pose genau wie deine gebrochen. Der Händler hat ihm aber direkt eine neue mitgegeben und die hält jetzt schon 3-4 Monate und ein paar Fische.



Ehrlich gesagt genau davor hab ich nach dem letzen Bruch der Rute Angst. Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe,was sagt der Händler dann bloss? Falls nochmal was passiert möchte ich die Rute eh nicht mehr haben,ganz klar... Denn wie soll es bitte sein wenn ich was kapitales am Haken hab ^^


----------



## Walstipper (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt genau davor hab ich nach dem letzen Bruch der Rute Angst. Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe,was sagt der Händler dann bloss? Falls nochmal was passiert möchte ich die Rute eh nicht mehr haben,ganz klar... Denn wie soll es bitte sein wenn ich was kapitales am Haken hab ^^



Lass am besten ganz die Finger von allem was auf Diablo hört (außer Diablo2-LOD/Blizzard :q). Bevor sie im Drill bricht, und der darauffolgende Tobsuchtsanfall Anderes in Mitleidenschaft zieht, würde ich den Händler direkt fragen ob er sie gegen ein anderes Modell umtauscht - auch wenn du draufzahlen musst.


----------



## jens1204 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Hallo Leute 
also ich habe selber eine Diobolo 4 gehabt ,war der letzte Schrott .erst der spitzenring abgebrochen (beim auswerfen)dann am dritten ring durchgebrochen #d
als ich dann damit wieder mal zu meinem Angelshop ging gab er zu das die Serie (diobolo 4)totale Materialfehler hat.:v
Habe die Rute gegen die neue 5 Serie ausgetauscht bekommen und bin mit dieser jetzt sehr zufrieden:q
gruß Jens


----------



## Hanno (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Ich find die Diabolos auch zum :v!!!!
Ich hab eine Telerute als Reiserute von meinem Vater bekommen, im Laden hat man ihm die empfohlen...#q
Naja, hab mich total gefreut, endlich die lang erhoffte Reiserute für den Italien-Urlaub...
Dann gings gleich zu Testen auf die Wiese, dritter Wurf, Durchgebrochen, HINTERM DRITTEN RING.... (Von der Spitze aus gesehen)! Scheint ne Schwachstelle zu sein...|uhoh:
Naja, haben netterweise ne neue Rute bekommen, vom Verkäufer, das gleiche Schicksal erlitt auch sie...:r
Die Dritte Rute habe ich dann nicht getestet....:q
In Italien habe ich sie dann zum glück heil auspacken dürfen, aus dem Koffer.....:q Also gleich an den Strand zum angeln, nach ein paar Würfen, die wie immer mit einer neuen Rute, nicht kräftig ausfielen, broch der Spitzenring ab...#q
Naja, ich hab so dann weiter geangelt, hat auch einigermaßen gehalten, allerdings war ich von da an auch seeeeehr vorsichtig....
Nach ein paar tagen wollte ich mal Fliege am 20g Spirulino ausprobieren, ein paar mal "ausgeschwungen", hey, geht ja ganz gut! Beim nächsten Wurf machts *KRACKS*-Die Rute ist in >3< Teile Zersprungen..... Oder sollte man "zersplittert" sagen?!#d:q Die Rute hatte 45g WG....#q
Fazit-Eine absolute Missbildung, seitdem kaufe ich nie wieder Ruten von Balzer...#q:r
Dann bin ich in nen Laden gegangen und habe mir meine AWA-SHIMA Rute für 80 Euro gekauft, von Billiruten hatte ich die Nase voll... Seitdem begleitet mich meine Traumspinnrute...:l:q


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



jens1204 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> also ich habe selber eine Diobolo 4 gehabt ,war der letzte Schrott .erst der spitzenring abgebrochen (beim auswerfen)dann am dritten ring durchgebrochen #d
> als ich dann damit wieder mal zu meinem Angelshop ging gab er zu das die Serie (diobolo 4)totale Materialfehler hat.:v
> Habe die Rute gegen die neue 5 Serie ausgetauscht bekommen und bin mit dieser jetzt sehr zufrieden:q
> gruß Jens



Die Rute die ich habe ist eine Travel Spin 25-75g Wurfgewicht,falls da nochmal was mit passiert meide diese Ruten. Werde dann 20Euro drauflegen und eine Shimano nehmen,hoffe der Händler macht das mit.


----------



## crazyFish (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Komisch ich habe seit einiger Zeit zwei Ruten aus der dreier Serie, die haben bis jetzt alles mitgemacht, die 75er Spinnrute auch das "überladenen" Fischen im Hafen von HS in Dänemark.

@Hanno 
welche Serie war es denn?


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Hanno schrieb:


> Ich find die Diabolos auch zum :v!!!!
> Ich hab eine Telerute als Reiserute von meinem Vater bekommen, im Laden hat man ihm die empfohlen...#q
> Naja, hab mich total gefreut, endlich die lang erhoffte Reiserute für den Italien-Urlaub...
> Dann gings gleich zu Testen auf die Wiese, dritter Wurf, Durchgebrochen, HINTERM DRITTEN RING.... (Von der Spitze aus gesehen)! Scheint ne Schwachstelle zu sein...|uhoh:
> ...



Jetzt sag nicht das du die Travel Spin hattest....???
Bei mir war es ja auch hinterm dritten Ring ...

@crazyFish 

Woran erkenne ich denn welche Serie es ist?


----------



## Gardenfly (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Keine meiner Balzer und Zebco -Ruten hat eine Saison Überlebt,nur Zebco hatte wenigsten den besseren Service :c


----------



## crazyFish (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Nun bei meinen Ruten steht es auf dem Blank dabei, da ist die römische drei hinter dem Diabolo Schriftzug abgedruckt...


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Hm bei meiner steht nichts hinter,aber es soll laut Händler die  neuste Serie sein... Man ich habe garkein bock mehr auf diese Rute


----------



## jens1204 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

die 5 ist grau mit ein wenig rot und der griff ist aus kork und moosgummi oder so am ende (schwarz)


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Meine ist Schwarz,schimmert im Licht aber rot. Die Ringe sind mit rotem Garn gebunden,und der Griff ist koplett aus Kork...

http://i11.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/17/bc/99cd_1.JPG


----------



## jens1204 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

ist das ne diabolo?


----------



## staffag (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Ja der Service ist gut. Wäre ja auch ein lacher wenn die mir eine 6 Tage alte kaputte Rute die nicht mal Wasser gesehen hat nicht ersetzen. Habe an der Schnur gezogen wie ein 20er Rotauge,dann ist sie gebrochen. Kann also echt nur ein Materialfehler sein. Aber das ich so viel von kaputten Diabolos höre macht mir schon Angst. Was sagt mein Händler wohl wenn ich nochmal mit einer kaputten Rute ankomme?? Mache mir echt Sorgen.
> Der denkt doch das ich ihn verar***en will ^^




Balzer Magna MX 9 (prima leicht) oder MX 5 (etwas preiswerter) nehmen. Sind wirklich das Geld wert!


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



jens1204 schrieb:


> ist das ne diabolo?



Ja jens,Diabolo Travel Spin 25-75wg

@staffag

Wenn ich sie umtausche nehm ich eine Shimano Jerk Rute. Hoffe das die damit einverstanden sind.


----------



## Hanno (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Doch, ich hatte ne travel spin tele in 2,70m....:m
Nimm lieber gleich ne Shimano, GreenMonsta! Oder ne Daiwa oder sonst irgendetwas, aber keine Balzer, tu dir das nicht an...#d:q
Keine Ahnung, welche Serie ich hatte, ich glaub die 4er...|kopfkrat
Meine hatte auch diesen rötlich-braun schimmernden Blank, keine Ahnung ob man sie daran erkennen kann?!#c


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Dann werde ich mal sehen was ich machen kann,hoffe der Händler spielt beim tausch gegen eine Shimano Rute mit. Was nenne ich dem denn für einen Grund wenn ich Dienstag das neue Spitzenteil bekomme?


----------



## Hanno (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Das wirst schon irgendwie geregelt bekommen! Kannst ja sagen, dass du nicht nochmal eine Rute umtauschen müssen möchtset, oder so, der wird das schon verstehen! Und wenn nicht, dann wechselst du den Laden...:q:q:q
Naja, ansonsten kannst ihm ja sagen, dass die Boardies gesagt haben.....|bla::q


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Hanno schrieb:


> Das wirst schon irgendwie geregelt bekommen! Kannst ja sagen, dass du nicht nochmal eine Rute umtauschen müssen möchtset, oder so, der wird das schon verstehen! Und wenn nicht, dann wechselst du den Laden...:q:q:q
> Naja, ansonsten kannst ihm ja sagen, dass die Boardies gesagt haben.....|bla::q



Ich werde sagen das ich gehört habe das es viele Probleme mit den Ruten gibt,gibts ja auch 
Und das ich gerne eine andere haben möchte... 
Mal sehen was er sagt.


----------



## Hanno (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Genau das meinte ich....:m


----------



## tommig (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Da kann ich doch auch nen echt schmerzhaften Verlust beisteuern |bigeyes
Ein unachtsamer Tritt, ein Sturz, ein Knacken......und da wars aus für meine geliebte Diaflash EX.Ich hatte einen Moment lang das Gefühl ich müsste derbe :v
Jahrelang hat sie mich treu begleitet und mir viele schöne Drills und Fische beschert:c:c
Naja, vielleicht kann man sie ja noch retten.
Gruss aus Kassel und Kopp hoch an alle die ein ähnliches Erlebniss hatten


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



tommig schrieb:


> Da kann ich doch auch nen echt schmerzhaften Verlust beisteuern |bigeyes
> Ein unachtsamer Tritt, ein Sturz, ein Knacken......und da wars aus für meine geliebte Diaflash EX.Ich hatte einen Moment lang das Gefühl ich müsste derbe :v
> Jahrelang hat sie mich treu begleitet und mir viele schöne Drills und Fische beschert:c:c
> Naja, vielleicht kann man sie ja noch retten.
> Gruss aus Kassel und Kopp hoch an alle die ein ähnliches Erlebniss hatten



Ich leide mit dir


----------



## duck_68 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



tommig schrieb:


> Da kann ich doch auch nen echt schmerzhaften Verlust beisteuern |bigeyes
> Ein unachtsamer Tritt, ein Sturz, ein Knacken......und da wars aus für meine geliebte Diaflash EX.Ich hatte einen Moment lang das Gefühl ich müsste derbe :v
> Jahrelang hat sie mich treu begleitet und mir viele schöne Drills und Fische beschert:c:c
> Naja, vielleicht kann man sie ja noch retten.
> Gruss aus Kassel und Kopp hoch an alle die ein ähnliches Erlebniss hatten





So einen Schaden kann jeder Rutenbauer leicht beheben - und das hat nicht mal Einfluss auf die Aktion der Rute


----------



## tommig (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> So einen Schaden kann jeder Rutenbauer leicht beheben - und das hat nicht mal Einfluss auf die Aktion der Rute



Ein mir empfohlener Rutenbauer, hier aus dem Forum, meinte nach dem Betrachten mehrerer Detailfotos, dass es nicht möglich ist.....Er schrieb was von Rollenhalter muss runter....etc...Wer die alten Diaflash-Ruten kennt, weiss das das gar nicht möglich ist...Habe auch schon probiert ein kpl. neues Rutenunterteil zu ordern.Laut meinem Händler gibts das aber nicht einzeln....Naja, eine Hoffnung hab ich noch


----------



## mcrae (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Guck doch mal bei ebay ob jemand eine mit abgebrochener Spitze verkauft...


----------



## tommig (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Falls jemand von Euch nen direkten Link zu ner Kontakt-Seite von Shimano hat, bitte hier posten
Mein Händler wollt mir nur ne neue Rute verkaufen....und die neuen Diaflash-Serien gefallen mir gar nicht#d
Gruss aus Kassel.

PS.Bei e-Bay läuft meine Suchanzeige schon ewig


----------



## duck_68 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



tommig schrieb:


> Ein mir empfohlener Rutenbauer, hier aus dem Forum, meinte nach dem Betrachten mehrerer Detailfotos, dass es nicht möglich ist.....Er schrieb was von Rollenhalter muss runter....etc...Wer die alten Diaflash-Ruten kennt, weiss das das gar nicht möglich ist...Habe auch schon probiert ein kpl. neues Rutenunterteil zu ordern.Laut meinem Händler gibts das aber nicht einzeln....Naja, eine Hoffnung hab ich noch



Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass der Rollenhalter runter muss, aber der Rutenbauer muss es ja wissen....

Zur Not würde ich, wenn alle Stricke reißen, beide Enden gerade absägen und mit einem passend eingeschobenen GFK Rohr und reichlich GFK-Kleber den Griff selbst versuchen zu reparieren.....


----------



## fishingexpert87 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

balzer ruten sind der letzte mist... mir sind 2 ruten zu bruch gegangen nie wieder!!!


----------



## deinosuchus (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Hi!

Es müssen nicht immer gleich 80 Euro Ruten sein... und preiswert ist auch nicht gleich Mist.
Ich hab hier eine Shimano Avio 270cm... kostet zwischen 25 und 30 Euro (ich hab sie für 18 erwischt  ) und die hat hier schon viele Hänger und einen 70er Rapfen klaglos überlebt. Die Rute macht auch nicht den Eindruck, das man sie kaputt bekommt.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## elch6 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Hallo,  ich angele seit ca. 7 bzw. 5 Jahren mit einer Diabolo 1 und 2 als light Pilk. Nie Probleme gehabt. Auch trotz gefochtener Schnur immer noch der erste Spitzenring. Hab sie in Norwegen und an der Ostsee und z. Hs. als schwere Hechtrute mit Köderfisch geangelt. Welches Modell fischt Ihr denn.

Gruß 

Peter


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



elch6 schrieb:


> Hallo,  ich angele seit ca. 7 bzw. 5 Jahren mit einer Diabolo 1 und 2 als light Pilk. Nie Probleme gehabt. Auch trotz gefochtener Schnur immer noch der erste Spitzenring. Hab sie in Norwegen und an der Ostsee und z. Hs. als schwere Hechtrute mit Köderfisch geangelt. Welches Modell fischt Ihr denn.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Peter



Die Rute die mir zerbrochen ist war eine Diabolo Travel Spin 25-75g wg...


----------



## pj6000 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Moin moin,

mir ist in dieser Saison das Spitzenteil meiner geliebten Dynakev Spin von Dreamtackle zu Bruch gegangen.
Eines schönen Sommerabends spazierte ich entlang der Elbe und bekamm irgendwie heiße Füße....Schuhe aus, Socken aus und ne frische Erholung für meine Mauken!!!
Zwei Schritte weiter lag ich dann aber auch in voller Querlage da! Mal schön ausgerutscht,
Knöchel verstaucht, Ellenbogenprellung und Handgelenck im A....
Als ich wieder aufschaute sah ich, dass meine Rute nun aus drei Teilen bestand als ursprünglich zwei. Schei? Tag, Rute putt Gelenke putt und 2 Stunden Autofahren für 60 km wg Stau mit Schmerzen ist nicht sonderlich schön....
Habs verkrafftet, ein neues Spitzenteil hab ich auch wieder und dafür Lehrgeld bezahlt.
Von nun an lass ich meine Schuhe an!


----------



## GreenMonsta (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

So,ich lache übers ganze Gesicht!
Habe grad meine kaputte Balzer Travel Spin gegen eine schicke Horizone Control Jerk Rute von Torsten Ahrens (Team Jenzi) eingetauscht,die Rute hat ein wg von 100-140g.
Dann kann es ja los gehen  

lg,Ben


----------



## John Doe12 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Keinerlei Problem mit Balzer Ruten.

Hab 6 Diablo III mit 45-145 Gramm WG zum Aal und Raubfischangeln,nichts zu beanstanden.

Apropo kaputt gemacht,ich hab glaub ich bis auf ne Askari-Rolle noch nie was zerlegt und bei der hat sich das Getriebe beim Drill von nem 500Gramm Aal zerlegt.

Ups, doch hab mich mal mit einer Super Aero beim Spinnfischen aufs Maul gelegt,Achse verbogen,hab ne neue von HAV bekommen.
Ne Byron-Rute ist beim auswerfen mal durchgebrochen,fand ich auch nicht witzig bei 65€ für die gute,naja ist getauscht worden,die 2te davon hab ich verkauft,die hatte aber keine Problem,war wohl ein Materialfehler.

Diese Marken kauf ich nicht wieder und erledigt.

Martin


----------



## sebastian_h (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

fische seit ca. 2 oder 3 jahren (weiß ich nicht mehr genau, wann ich mir den stock zugelegt habe) eine balzer diablo 3 sbiro und haben mit dieser schon etliche forellen (auch größere) problemlos landen und drillen können.bin rund um zufrieden mit dem von einigen bezeichneten "balzer gammel".daumen hoch


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Hi! Gestern bin ich auf eine "Garbolino Colibrie" getreten - 100gr feinste Kohlefaser wie nix zerbröselt... .
Petri!


----------



## Schnyder (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Hi Boardies...

habe diese Saison,meine Ron Thomson Spinnrute (2,10m 3-18 gr.WG) geschrottet,beim Wurf ,eine Westline Teleskoprute (2,4m 5-25 gr. WG) hat mein kleiner Neffe(Nachwuchsangler) zerlegt bei Trockenübungen. Hatte beide Ruten seit 5 Fahren und lagen in der untersten Preisklasse 25-40 Euro und trotzdem haben die ihre Fische gefangen und es hat Spaß gemacht damit zu fischen.Ich muss zugeben das ich mein Equipment immer schlecht behandelt habe,des öfteren zu Fall gekommen ist bzw. sogar mal den ein oder anderen Hänger über die Rute gelöst habe(bitte steinigt mich nicht deswegen!!!) Naja die nächste Anschaffung wird für mein Barsch Tackle etwas gehobener ausfallen ,überlege mir die Pezon&Michel Spezialist Trout in 2,40 m Länge anzuschaffen.

Gruß Schnyder


----------



## Zanderlui (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

das letzte was ich so kaputt bekommen habe war eine balzer diobolo 3 beim kofferraum zu machen spitze ab und dann eine sänger pro t spin beim gummifisch angeln auf dorsch an der ostsee beim vollen durchziehen geknallt wie sau da war der ganze blank zerbröselt!!!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Ich habe letztens mein Dreibein geschrottet, ich weiß nur nicht wie;+


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

schon drei ruten gekaputtet !!^^ ... 
einmal in der dachbox eingeklemmt, einmal beim schnur rausziehen die bremse zu fest gehabt und zu dolle gezogen ^^ ... und einmal im boot draufgesetzt das zwei ringe abgebrochen sind !! ... 
außerdem eine 350 Eorp fliegrute beim fliege aus nem ast ziehen zu viel zug gehabt .. fliege war los aber die rute hatte noch zu viel schwung und ist unten auf den steinen kaputt gegangen !! ... leider war das auch noch eine limitierte ... hab keine neue bekommen .. 

außerdem diesen sommer mit ner spinnrolle von nem freund gefischt die durch übermäßige belastung keine klickerbremse mehr hatte ( beim hänger einfach aus langeweile ne ganze zeit gepumpt ^^) ... 
zurück zu meinem erlebniss .. wegen dem fehlenden geräusch i-wie bremse zu fest gehabt und weg war die Ü50 forelle mit meinem illex ...  naja aber dasbei is nix so richtig kaputgegangen :-(


----------



## senner (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> schon drei ruten gekaputtet !!^^ ...
> einmal in der dachbox eingeklemmt, einmal beim schnur rausziehen die bremse zu fest gehabt und zu dolle gezogen ^^ ... und einmal im boot draufgesetzt das zwei ringe abgebrochen sind !! ...
> außerdem eine 350 Eorp fliegrute beim fliege aus nem ast ziehen zu viel zug gehabt .. fliege war los aber die rute hatte noch zu viel schwung und ist unten auf den steinen kaputt gegangen !! ... leider war das auch noch eine limitierte ... hab keine neue bekommen ..
> 
> ...



dir sollte man den angelschein + taschengeld streichen, bzw. deinen eltern sagen, ihrem sohn kein angelgerät mehr in den hintern zu schieben. #d


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> naja aber dasbei is nix so richtig kaputgegangen :-(



Nur die Forelle... #t

Hast ja eine schöne Auswahl von Ruten (gehabt....)


----------



## Zanderjäger1 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

hatte gaaanz am anfang am neckar noch mit cormoran teleruten gefischt(wg 60-80g)in der länge 3,60m.ich war sehr zufrieden mit den ruten und konnte auch schöne drills erleben,bis eines abends am neckar "irgendwas" einstieg und ich den anschlag setzte,dann sah ich nur noch rute krumm,-KRACH-,rute gerade,die ersten 2 glieder ab und fisch weg!!!!!!!!!
naja seitdem fische ich dreiteillige steckruten in 3,90m und 3,5lbs!!!!!!!!
und dieses jahr zerlegte ich meine spinnrute beim forellenangeln,hatte nen hänger und zog mit ein wenig kraft an der rute.....naja,glatt in der mitte durch.........nun hab ich ne neue spinne....!!!!!
gruss micha


----------



## bobbl (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



senner schrieb:


> dir sollte man den angelschein + taschengeld streichen, bzw. deinen eltern sagen, ihrem sohn kein angelgerät mehr in den hintern zu schieben. #d



                          |good:        Kann man so nicht sagen,aber wenn sich einer mit so anstellt ...


----------



## fishingchamp (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



bobbl schrieb:


> |good:        Kann man so nicht sagen,aber wenn sich einer mit so anstellt ...



Habt ihr noch nie ne teure Rute zerlegt?
Mir ists zwar bis jetzt noch nicht passiert, aber irgendwann wirdst mich wohl auch mal treffen (noch gehts denen gut)!
Was soll er denn sonst von dem Geld kaufen? Drogen, Egoshooter, Kippen etc.?
Super Alternative!|uhoh:
Wie mich dieser Scheiß ankotzt..."ihrem sohn kein angelgerät mehr in den hintern zu schieben."
Viele andere Kinder bekommen zum Geburtstag oder Weihnachten andere Geschenke wie Pcs, dazu passende Bildschirme, Fernseher etc.
Das kostet genau so viel oder noch mehr. Jedem das sein, oder nicht?#h


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

nochmal an alle ... die ruten hab ich alle selber gekauft bis auf die fliegenrute die hab ich von nem sehr guten Freund meines vaters geschenkt bekommen ! ... weils ihm halt gefallen hat das ich in dem alter schon soo nen spaß am fliegenfischen hatte ... 
und die anderen Ruten waren ein Set das ich gekauft hab als ich mit dem Angeln angefangen habe .. das hat 50 Euro oder so gekostet,das waren noch Zeiten wo ich eig. niee Geld ausgegebn hab ... also wirklich keine tollen dinger !! ... also würde ich sagen alle beruhigen sich wieder ... und warten erstmal ab bevor sie loswettern ...
außerdem sollte man in dem thread hier nur schreiben was kaputt gegangen ist !!oder ?^^ ... also friede .....  ;-)

angefangen mir teures angelgerät zu kaufen hab ich erst im letzten jahr ... und von den Sachen ist noch alles heile und die werden auch gut gepflegt !!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

So hier mal meine liste  von 2008 an verlusten.
Also meine Liste 2008:
-Shimano hyperlopp
-Nash tyten 
-Fox warrior Kescher
-Cygnet pod

um mal ein Paar zu nennen


----------



## jannisO (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



senner schrieb:


> dir sollte man den angelschein + taschengeld streichen, bzw. deinen eltern sagen, ihrem sohn kein angelgerät mehr in den hintern zu schieben. #d


 

|good:lach


----------



## Kampflaus (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

hab letztens erst meinen neuen fox swinger bei ner Angelsession aus der verpackung nehmen wollen und zack ist der durchgebrochen.
Tja passiert halt, wenn man alles schnell aufbauen will.. grrrrrrrr


----------



## locotus (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Hab vor ein paar Jahren meine Matchrute unfreiwillig um ca. 20 cm gekürzt. Das fehlende Teil hab ich dann durch eine Feederspitze ersetzt, passt wunderbar.

Dann war da noch die Rute von nem Freund, die hab ich mit meinem Ohr zerstört. Er hat mir nämlich beim Auswerfen das Ding volle Lotte aufs Ohr gedonnert. Ich hatte danach ein rotes, schmerzendes Ohr und seine Rute war vier- statt dreiteilig.

Gruß Lars


----------



## karpfenbrausi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Hi, 

hier ein Bild aus der Reihe "Schaut was meine Nachbar kaputt gemacht hat, als er meinen Keller angezündete" :c
In den Hauptrollen 2 handgebaute Century Blackmax - mögen sie in Frieden ruhen...

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## locotus (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Autsch.

Mein Mitgefühl.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



karpfenbrausi schrieb:


> hier ein Bild aus der Reihe "Schaut was meine Nachbar kaputt gemacht hat, als er meinen Keller angezündete" :ci



Das ist ja fies! :c

Mein Beileid, ich hoffe der Schaden wurde wenigstens ersetzt? Aber das ist ja immer schwierig mit Wertermittlung etc... 

Aber warum zündet Dein Nachbar Deinen Keller an? Solltest ihm wohl ab und an mal ne Forelle zuwerfen...


----------



## HEWAZA (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



karpfenbrausi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier ein Bild aus der Reihe "Schaut was meine Nachbar kaputt gemacht hat, als er meinen Keller angezündete" :c
> In den Hauptrollen 2 handgebaute Century Blackmax - mögen sie in Frieden ruhen...
> ...


 

Mein Beileid...


----------



## GreenMonsta (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



karpfenbrausi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier ein Bild aus der Reihe "Schaut was meine Nachbar kaputt gemacht hat, als er meinen Keller angezündete" :c
> In den Hauptrollen 2 handgebaute Century Blackmax - mögen sie in Frieden ruhen...
> ...



Ich hoffe du hast deinem Nachbar danach auch eine gebrannt *lach*


----------



## flexxxone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

irgendwie komisch...

so'n paar Kleinigkeiten oder einzelne Teile schafft man selbst... 
nur um mal so richtig was zu zerstören, braucht's immer andere |kopfkrat

bei Dir der Nachbar, bei mir der Kumpel :q

bis auf die Norge-Freaks die immer gleich Ihr ganzes Equipment samt Boot und sich selbst versenken #d

Servus
flexxx


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



karpfenbrausi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier ein Bild aus der Reihe "Schaut was meine Nachbar kaputt gemacht hat, als er meinen Keller angezündete" :c
> In den Hauptrollen 2 handgebaute Century Blackmax - mögen sie in Frieden ruhen...
> ...



mein beileid... und da sehe ich noch einige Baitrunners, die dran glauben mussten. Ich hoffe dein Nachbar hatte eine gute Haftpflichtversicherung und du noch alle Quittungen!


----------



## bobbl (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



pike/perch/Zander schrieb:


> nochmal an alle ... die ruten hab ich alle selber gekauft bis auf die fliegenrute die hab ich von nem sehr guten Freund meines vaters geschenkt bekommen ! ... weils ihm halt gefallen hat das ich in dem alter schon soo nen spaß am fliegenfischen hatte ...
> und die anderen Ruten waren ein Set das ich gekauft hab als ich mit dem Angeln angefangen habe .. das hat 50 Euro oder so gekostet,das waren noch Zeiten wo ich eig. niee Geld ausgegebn hab ... also wirklich keine tollen dinger !! ... also würde ich sagen alle beruhigen sich wieder ... und warten erstmal ab bevor sie loswettern ...
> außerdem sollte man in dem thread hier nur schreiben was kaputt gegangen ist !!oder ?^^ ... also friede .....  ;-)
> 
> angefangen mir teures angelgerät zu kaufen hab ich erst im letzten jahr ... und von den Sachen ist noch alles heile und die werden auch gut gepflegt !!




War nicht böse gemeint
Aber mit dem Posting haste dem Thread ordentlich an kaputten Euros zugefügt


----------



## GreenMonsta (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



bobbl schrieb:


> War nicht böse gemeint
> Aber mit dem Posting haste dem Thread ordentlich an kaputten Euros zugefügt




Das kannst du laut sagen


----------



## thymonst (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Geiler Tread!!! Leider habe ich mein Handy zum 3.-mal versenkt sonst hätte ich auch ein paar schöne Bilder---Schwingspitze!


----------



## jungangler 93 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

jo des kenn ich auch, hab schon 2 (billig) handys versenkt 
.Außerdem ne match rute beim werfen (hat ganze 5 g ausgehalte)#q  , sanger k2 zander zerbrochen und ne barschrute zerbrochen ,was auch der einzige fall war wo ich was neues bekommen habe. naturlich versenk ich auch fachmännisch meine (teuren) spinnköder.#q
#6tja auf jedemfall cooles thema:vik:


----------



## Basti94 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Eine 5€ Rute beim Vereinsangeln....
biss aufem boden gelegt und nacher rübergelascht
aba die wollte ich eh wegwerfen


----------



## GreenMonsta (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



thymonst schrieb:


> Geiler Tread!!! Leider habe ich mein Handy zum 3.-mal versenkt sonst hätte ich auch ein paar schöne Bilder---Schwingspitze!



3 mal?

Nicht schlecht,am besten das neue Handy festbinden ^^


----------



## Angler-NRW (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Abgesehen von den natürlich zahlreich abgerissenen Spinnködern, habe ich mal beim Mefo-Blinkern bei meinem ersten Ostsee-Urlaub meine Spinnrute geregelt. Mit dem Toby-Blinker zu weit ausgeholt, mit dem Blinker unter einem ordentlichen Stein hängen geblieben, voll durchgezogen und knack#q. War aber nicht weiter wild, da die Rute ne billige Moritz-Hausmarke war. Des Weiteren habe ich mal meine Mitchell-Riptide 4/0 GL ausseinandergebaut, um Sie bis ins letzte Detail zu reinigen. Dabei hat sich irgendetwas innen irreperabel gelöst. Habe aber Ersatz bekommen. Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich beim Händler nichts davon erzählt habe, dass Sie unfachmännisch ausseinander gebaut wurde#t.

Es wurden meine Sachen aber auch schon von Angelkameraden zerstört. Ein Kollege ist mal im satten Kopf beim Nachtangeln über die Zeltleine gestürzt, ins Zelt reingefallen, und alles war im Eimer.

Meine drei Wochen alte Shimano-Spinne nem Kollegen (blutiger Anfänger) in die Hand gedrückt, während ich für ihn einen Hänger gelöst habe. Er nimmt meine Rute und kurbelt volle Galotte den Wirbel des Stahlvorfachs bis hinter den Spitzenring, der natürlich sofort rausbrach. Ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen was ich für einen dicken Hals hatte. Ich wollte den Kollegen nur noch|smash:

Tight Lines 

Basti

Ach, ja und ich habe mal einen Anker über Bord geworfen, ohne ihn vorher an der neuen Ankerleine befestigt zu haben.#q Das war schon arg dämlich.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Ach, ja und ich habe mal einen Anker über Bord geworfen, ohne ihn vorher an der neuen Ankerleine befestigt zu haben.#q Das war schon arg dämlich.



Das ist mal geil! :m


----------



## GreenMonsta (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Ach, ja und ich habe mal einen Anker über Bord geworfen, ohne ihn vorher an der neuen Ankerleine befestigt zu haben.#q Das war schon arg dämlich.



Dafür sollte es eine Urkunde geben 

(Nicht böse gemeint)


lg,Ben


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Der kostspieligste Verlust dieses Jahr war eine Infinity Q3000, die nach einem Wallerdrill absolut nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ist... jetzt hat meine Certate 3000 eine Ersatzspule mehr

Der aergerlichste Verlust war meine geliebte Skeletor 4-24... Auto seitlich geneigt geparkt, Rute schnell auf den Ruecksitz weil nur die Seite zur Strasse erreichbar und viel Verkehr, just dabei ist die Autotuer wgen der Schraege zugefallen, und das wars. Das hat mich echt saumaessig geaergert, den Tag war ich echt bedient!

Der duemmste Verlust war mein Lieblingsbarschspinner - beim Koederwechsel... neuer Koeder eingehaengt, den Lieblingsspinner noch in der an deren Hand und einfach nur die falsche Hand geoeffnet zum loslassen... und schwupps weg war er


----------



## Angler-NRW (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Dafür sollte es eine Urkunde geben
> 
> (Nicht böse gemeint)
> 
> ...





Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das ist mal geil! :m



Hatte mir schon gedacht, dass dies am meisten zur Belustigung beitragen würde. Haben ein paar Tage später einen neuen bekommen, von einem Angler dessen Kahn abgesoffen war. Des einen Leid ist des anderen Freud.:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Ärgerliche Sachen passieren hier....:vik:


----------



## Doc Plato (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*









Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Ach, ja und ich habe mal einen Anker über Bord geworfen, ohne ihn vorher an der neuen Ankerleine befestigt zu haben.#q Das war schon arg dämlich.




|muahah:


Sorry, konnt ich mir jetzt nit verkneifen #c


----------



## Angler-NRW (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> 
> Sorry, konnt ich mir jetzt nit verkneifen #c


Ja, ja, mir war doch klar dass das kommt. 
Zu meiner Entschuldigung muss aber gesagt werden dass der Anker auf dem zusammgerollten neuen Ankerseil gelegen hat (Wie auch sonst immer auf dem alten Ankerseil)). Sah also auf den ersten Blick (ohne genaueres hinsehen) halt so aus, als wären sie schon verknotet. 

Ich bin ja froh, dass es keiner live gesehen hat. Muss aber selber heute auch noch lachen, wenn ich dran denke. |supergri


----------



## GreenMonsta (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Ja, ja, mir war doch klar dass das kommt.
> Zu meiner Entschuldigung muss aber gesagt werden dass der Anker auf dem zusammgerollten neuen Ankerseil gelegen hat (Wie auch sonst immer auf dem alten Ankerseil)). Sah also auf den ersten Blick (ohne genaueres hinsehen) halt so aus, als wären sie schon verknotet.
> 
> Ich bin ja froh, dass es keiner live gesehen hat. Muss aber selber heute auch noch lachen, wenn ich dran denke. |supergri



Naja,wer weiß was mir noch so für lustige Sachen passieren,da lache ich lieber nicht zu laut


----------



## suchti (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Ich hab auch schon 2 (zum glück billige) Ruten geschrottet. Bei einer hab ich in einen Baum geworfen. Beim losen des Hängers ist das Blei gegen den Blank geflogen und hat das Spitzenteil gekapt. Bei der Zweite (leider von meinem Vater) hab ich bei einem Hänger zur Seite gezogen und sie kurz uber der Mitte zerbrochen. 
Auserdem hab ich noch einen beinahe Verlust: Ich hab vergessen den Freilauf auf zu machen und meine Rute ist ins Wasser gezogen worden. Zum glück hab ich sie mit einem blinker wieder gefangen.


----------



## Pointer freak (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

war der fisch der die rute ins wasser gezogen hat noch dran ?


----------



## suchti (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

ja ein 5 kilo Karpfen


----------



## mefolunden (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Hallo, 
mir ist das gleiche an einer Diabolo 4 passiert. 
Einfach geworfen und die neue Rute bricht in 2 Teile. 
Habe vom ansässigen Händler sofort eine Gutschrift erhalten.
Anscheinend hat Balzer mit der Diabolo 4 Probleme. Schau bitte mal auf die Blankstärke der Diabolo 4 und vergleiche diese mit dem Vorgängermodell. Der Unterschied ist klar erkennbar. 





GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Sowas gibts hier wohl noch nicht,und zu gegebenen Anlass eröffne ich mal dieses Thema!
> Hier könnt ihr eure traurigen Verluste von Angelzubehör posten.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slowhand (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Angler-NRW schrieb:


> Ach, ja und ich habe mal einen Anker über Bord geworfen, ohne ihn vorher an der neuen Ankerleine befestigt zu haben.#q Das war schon arg dämlich.



MUUAAAHAAHAAAAA! Wie geil ist das denn, bitte schön?! Da guckt man sich doch bestimmt erstmal um, ob es auch ja niemand gesehen hat, oder?!
Ganz ehrlich, der könnte von mir sein...


Ich habe dieses Jahr ein Geberkabel von einem Lowrance-Echolot gehimmelt. Der Geber war hinten am Boot befestigt, wohl etwas zu nah am Propeller. Jedenfalls juckelten mein Kumpel und ich gerade so schön mit Vollgas über einen See, als er plötzlich schrie: "Ey, da springt einer, sofort umdrehen!" Ich hab' natürlich sofort gehandelt und voll eingeschlagen... In der selben Sekunde Motor abgestorben und nix mehr auf'm Display... Naja, Motor hoch und da hing es auch schon: Schön in Fransen um die Achse gewickelt!|supergri

Ach ja, und letzte Woche hab' ich einem meiner Lieblingswobbler an einer Brücke ein Auge ausgeschossen. Tat mir fast ein bischen leid, der hat danach so blöd geguckt...


----------



## Meterklausidh (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Habe heute eine Megabass geschrottet, mir ist meine box mit jigköpfen auf die rute während der fahrt gesegelt.


----------



## GreenMonsta (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



mefolunden schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mir ist das gleiche an einer Diabolo 4 passiert.
> Einfach geworfen und die neue Rute bricht in 2 Teile.
> Habe vom ansässigen Händler sofort eine Gutschrift erhalten.
> Anscheinend hat Balzer mit der Diabolo 4 Probleme. Schau bitte mal auf die Blankstärke der Diabolo 4 und vergleiche diese mit dem Vorgängermodell. Der Unterschied ist klar erkennbar.



Habe meine Rute schon zurück gegeben,hatte die Schnau** voll mit dem Ding  Könnte es nur im Geschäft vergleichen.

lg,Ben


----------



## scemler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Mir hat dieses Jahr im Mai beim Aalangeln ne Stockente ne niegelnagelneue 3,60m Karpfenrute samt 4000er-Rolle (gerade an dem Tag gekauft) mit einem Satz über ne Reling gehoben.

Die Angel ist dabei 5m die Mauer runtergefallen und im flachen Wasser (samt spitzen Steinen...) gelandet.

Konnte die Angel zwar noch retten, aber war natürlich entsprechen lädiert.


----------



## Rhineman (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Tach zusammen,
habe meine Balzer Double Strike zwischen dem Spitzenring und dem 2. Ring geknackt (Autotür). Kommentar meines Dealers nach der Reparatur : Sie ist jetzt etwas kürzer, kannst aber höheres WG nehmen....|evil:
Meine Mitchell Copperstick erlitt folgendes Schicksal : Tageskarte, abgeschlossenes bzw. unbekanntes Gelände, bin die matschige Böschung bis zur Tür runtergeschliddert, Tür aufgeschlossen und nach vorne aufgeklappt. Bin dann durch, nach vorne ausgerutscht, die Copperstick hing nach hinten zwischen Tür und Angel und die Tür klappte zurück. Fazit : Copperstick = Müll, dreckige und nasse Klamotten, blaue Flecken und mindestens 1 Woche schlechte Laune. Die Reste der Copperstick liegen immer noch bei mir im Bastelzimmer, ich will sie einfach noch nicht wegwerfen....heul.
Außerdem nie mehr voll aufgerüstet durchs Gelände turnen - gibt nur Bruch, Hänger, Zerrerei, etc...
Grußanalleundbisdietage


----------



## Molke-Drink (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Kann man hier auch Kopfstangen posten?
Naja einen Vorteil hat das ganze geschrotte ja,man hat mal wieder nen Grund sich neues besseres^^ Geschier zu kaufen..#6


----------



## jerkfreak (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Ja, paar Rütchen kann ich da scho auch posten, aber alles scho ne Zeit her. Teilweise noch die Junganglerzeiten, als ich noch mitm Fahrrad an See gefahren bin. Da hats scho ab und mal ne Spitze von ner Picker oder so erwischt. Einmal auch ne Spinrute einfach beim Wurf geknackt. Dann fällt mir da noch die eine Shimano-Multi ein, die ich mit schwerem Jerken schlichtweg "aufgearbeitet" habe...

Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich recht gut verschont geblieben, obwohl ich echt net grad zimperlich mit meinem (teilweise doch recht teuren) Material umgeh...! *auf Holz klopf*


----------



## BallerNacken (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Jo ich habe auch mal ne Diablo zerbrochen. Auch beim auswerfen...hat einfach knack gemacht. Naja hab mir danach nie wieder Balzer gekauft. Vielleicht hat sich ja was getan.

Aber viel schlimmer war, dass vor 3 monaten meine nicht gerade günstige Bolo zerbrochen ist. Die Barbe war iwie nen Tick zu stark für die gute alte Rute...(ich denke sie hatte einfach schon zuviel auf dem Buckel )

naja da waren 600 Euro dahin...aber ne neue is ja schon am Start


----------



## pike1984 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Ich muss die Diabolo III Serie jetzt auch mal in Schutz nehmen. Hab eine gesteckte Aalrute, mit der ich schon ordentlich Schlangen aus den Teichrosen gezogen habe - die macht eigentlich einen unkaputtbaren Eindruck. Dazu habe ich noch die Diabolo III Picker und die hat mir sogar mit der feinsten Spitze schon einen netten Drill mit einem 10-Pfund-Spiegler beschert und schadlos überstanden.
An Brüchen hatt ich bisher so ca. 3-4 meist reparable Fälle an Teleskopruten, einmal die klassische, unglückliche Eheschließung von Spinnrute und Autotür und noch 2, 3 Junganglersünden, die vom Schaden her nicht soo dramatisch waren (Bügelmechanismus an ner Quick Camaro geschrottet und zwei Glasfaserruten im Kurs "Hängerlösen für Grobmotoriker":q)


----------



## rallye-vid (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Meine Katz hat mir soeben die Spitze bei meiner Spinnrute abgebrochen und sich nen Wobbler ins Fell gejagt.... Wobbler ist wieder draussen, der Katze gehts gut nur ich könnt kotzen.......

Fotos gibts nachher....


----------



## Doc Plato (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Wie war der Drill?


----------



## nemles (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Meine Katz hat mir soeben die Spitze bei meiner Spinnrute abgebrochen und sich nen Wobbler ins Fell gejagt....



In der Reihenfolge???#c:q


----------



## GreenMonsta (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Wie war der Drill?



*Lach*



Hoffe das Tier hat es gut überstanden ^^


----------



## rallye-vid (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

@ Doc Plato - hart.. Rute putt, Drillinge aufgebogen..

@ nemles - das ging so schnell... Glaube aber erst der Wobbler dann die Spitze 

@ GreenMonsta - yep. Als Kater hat er schon einiges erlebt..
Jetzt pennt er unter meinem Tisch


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Was ist das denn für eine Rute?

mfg Flo


----------



## nemles (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Rute?
> 
> mfg Flo



Catfighter 80-130 de Luxe

Solange es Samtpfote wieder gut geht... Muß ja echt gut abgegangen sein der Fight.#h


----------



## rallye-vid (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Flo, diese hier: klick-klack

War mit der bestens zufrieden :c

@ nemles - Catfighter #6 :q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Hi, 

die Rute gibs doch noch und auch durchaus bezahlbar....Hauptsache dem Kater gehts gut und du hast einen neuen schicken Pflanzstock für Tomaten

mfg Flo


----------



## rallye-vid (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

So ist das.. 

Also Leute, lasst eure Vierbeiner draussen wenn ihr am Tackle rumbastelt...


----------



## crazyFish (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> So ist das..
> 
> Also Leute, lasst eure Vierbeiner draussen wenn ihr am Tackle rumbastelt...



Jo dass kenne ich, vorallem wenn ich fertig bin mit basteln, wird ein paar Minuten der Keller abgesucht, da der Hund dort öfters zum sauber machen reinkommt.
Und der weiß ganz genau wo meine Angelecke mit den Frolics ist....


----------



## GreenMonsta (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hauptsache dem Kater gehts gut und du hast einen neuen schicken Pflanzstock für Tomaten
> 
> mfg Flo




Da hätte ich aber schon 20 Tomaten Pflanzen stehen 

lg


----------



## grazy04 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

ok, ich dann auch ma

Gott sei dank nix wildes, aber für außenstehende bestimmt lustig gewesen.... vor etwa 6 Monaten, ich beginne nach 10 Jahren Pause wieder mit der Angelei und steh am See, pack die DAM SUPER NATURAL Tele 100 2,70m aus (3 Tage alt), 40gr Laufblei, 4er Wurmhaken also einfachste Montage und los...... hmmm was fliegt denn da alles mit, sieht aber komisch aus, was soll ich sagen, die 40gr sind zielgenau da wo sie hin sollten gelandet, leider die ersten beiden Segmente auch mit |peinlich #c . Gab nen guten Plaaaatsch... naja lag nich an mir oder ?? 


so long


----------



## gufipanscher (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

ist ja nicht so, dass mir nie was passiert, aber es gibt schon ein paar besondere fälle wie sie gern von Bill Dance Fishing Bloopers zur schau gestellt werden:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=D3F5ioMZDTM


da fällt mir aber ein, ich hätt da auch mal gut mit dem boot dabei sein können....
boot schnell noch vor einbruch der dämmerung geslipt und am steg angebunden, während ich auto mit trailer zum parkplatz gebracht hab. als ich nach wenigen minuten ans boot zurück kam, hatte das boot gut 20cm mehr tiefgang. |kopfkrat 
ziemlich schnell war mir klar, dass ich nach dem letzte putzen den ablasspropfen wohl vergessen hab. #c

gruß Jul


----------



## GreenMonsta (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> ist ja nicht so, dass mir nie was passiert, aber es gibt schon ein paar besondere fälle wie sie gern von Bill Dance Fishing Bloopers zur schau gestellt werden:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=D3F5ioMZDTM
> 
> ...



Ja,die Videos von ihm sind echt lustig


----------



## GreenMonsta (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Na,hat im neuen Jahr noch keiner was zerstört...?


----------



## BigGamer (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Na,hat im neuen Jahr noch keiner was zerstört...?


 
Das krieg´ ich noch hin


----------



## GreenMonsta (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Das krieg´ ich noch hin



Ja,ich denke ich pack es auch noch  Das Angeljahr hat bei mir noch garnicht angefangen,LEIDER


----------



## NoSaint (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Sorry, falscher Threat!


----------



## kohlie0611 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



NoSaint schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir ein neues Rütchen geleistet, die Abu Fantasista Yabai Cast 601M


und schon kaputt.....????


----------



## Chrizzi (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



NoSaint schrieb:


> So, ich hab mir ein neues Rütchen geleistet, die Abu Fantasista Yabai Cast 601M




Und schon kaputt?


----------



## Sebastian R. (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute, jetzt musst du sie noch schrotten und schon passt sie in diesen Thread 


Grüße, Sebastian


----------



## NoSaint (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Uhps, misst, falschen Threat erwischt *peinlich*

@mod, bitte verschieben


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Und ich hatte mich grade auf eine Geschichte "noch vor dem ersten Wasser Kontakt zur Heckklappe" vorbereitet...


----------



## Sauron151 (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Hör mir mit Heckklappe auf ^^ Hab zum Herbst hin meine Wallerspinne so geschrottet. Mein Dad wäre vor Schadenfreude fast umgefallen, hatte aber dann doch Mitleid  Hat ordentlich gekracht und ich war laichenblass ^^
1 Woche später is mein Dad auf seine Sportex Hechtspinne getreten und war 150 Euro los, ich bot ihm mein Mitleid an, er lehnte aber ab 

LG


----------



## BigGamer (4. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Das krieg´ ich noch hin


 
So und jetzt isses soweit:
Nach einem total verkorksten Angeltag (wollte nen Weg mit dem Fahrrad zum neuen Vereinssee finden, bin aber vorher stundenlang durch die Pampa gegurkt, weil Google Maps eine sehr fantasievolle Wegbeschreibung durchs Flughafengelände abgegeben hatte:r, gefangen natürlich nix, und beim Swimbait-Testen verabschiedete sich das gute Stück im See, weil die befestigungsöse aufgebrochen war#t) und meinem Anfall geistiger Umnachtung ist der neue Kescher, den ich heute noch hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114881&page=68
gepostet hatte, am aufgehenden Garagentor hängengeblieben und sieht dementsprechend aus.
Ein Glück dass die Ruten noch drunter durch gekommen sind (mein Futteral ist zu klein, brauch neues), sonst hätt´ ich mich wohl auch unter´s Tor gelegt:q


----------



## Master Hecht (5. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

hab gestern auch meine Rolle geschrotte, gut war nur ne billige cormoran Freilaufrolle aber trotzdem hab nur eingekurbelt auf einmal viel der Schnurfangbügel ins Wasser...Tolle Sache war das...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## BigGamer (5. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> hab gestern auch meine Rolle geschrotte, gut war nur ne billige cormoran Freilaufrolle aber trotzdem hab nur eingekurbelt auf einmal viel der Schnurfangbügel ins Wasser


 ist das nicht ein fall für die garantie ?


----------



## Master Hecht (5. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Eigentlich schon nur erstens ist die Garantie abgelaufen und zweitens is die Rolle das nicht mehr Wert. _Ich glaub die hat 15 Euro gekostet...

mfg Master Hecht
_


----------



## BigGamer (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon nur erstens ist die Garantie abgelaufen und zweitens is die Rolle das nicht mehr Wert. _Ich glaub die hat 15 Euro gekostet...
> 
> mfg Master Hecht
> _


 dann isses ja nicht so tragisch, oder?


----------



## andy72 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

gehts hier nur darum was man aktuell gekillt hat oder auch was schon länger zurückliegt?


----------



## senner (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

egal was. hauptsache zerstörtes angelzeug


----------



## andy72 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

zuletzt und auch der kapitalste schaden den ich meiner ausrüstung zugefügt habe,ist mir bei 80 kmh die sitzkiepe vom roller gefallen so ne schöne vier etagen und aus alu und so die ist natürlich schrott hab sie gleich am strassenrand liegengelassen und meine ausrüstung zumindest das was ich wiedergefunden habe in ner plastetüte nachhause gebracht jetzt hab ich meine alte im gebrauch son komisches ding aus plastik


----------



## Student (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



andy72 schrieb:


> strassenrand liegengelassen



Das ist aber auch nicht die feine Art |evil:

Meine "dümmste" Aktion des Jahres war es, als ich aus Materialknappheit an meine kleine Spinnrute mit rund 5-20 g Wurfgewicht einen großen Schnurstopper montiert habe und nach mehrmaligen "zu weit Einholen" (nicht durch mich, tut aber nix zur Sache) der Spitzenring gleich mit ausgeworfen wurde...

Konnte wieder geklebt werden, aber demnächst wird der Vorrat an kleinen Schnurstoppern ausgebaut #6

Mfg

Student


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



andy72 schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich meine alte im gebrauch son komisches ding aus plastik


 

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/9210/gumipuppe.jpg

Ich weiss nicht was deine Alte mit der Sitzkiepe zu tun hat, aber ich meld das mal dem Boardfahnder... :g


----------



## Student (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was deine Alte mit der Sitzkiepe zu tun hat, aber ich meld das mal dem Boardfahnder... :g



Ob er die auch am Straßenrand liegen lässt, wenn sie vom Roller fällt?


----------



## Honeyball (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> http://img14.*ih.us/img14/9210/gumipuppe.jpg
> 
> Ich weiss nicht was deine Alte mit der Sitzkiepe zu tun hat, aber ich meld das mal dem Boardfahnder... :g



...und das ist auch gut so, denn sowas hier


andy72 schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich meine alte im gebrauch son komisches ding aus plastik


wird natürlich direkt verhaftet !!! :vik:


----------



## dib (6. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

ich bin mal eine 6 meter böschung ,ca. 60 grad gefälle ,runtergeballert und mit voller wucht auf meinem rodpod gelandet ( ich hatte einen fetten biss und bleib beim böschung runterlaufen mit dem fuss an einem ast hängen) . danach war meine schöne dam andy little clubman carp rute  ( 12ft , 3. 3/4  lbs ) am rollenhalter durchgebrochen . aber zum glück hat das mein rodpod ausgehalten , obwohl ich 120 kilo wiege .


----------



## GreenMonsta (21. März 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



dib schrieb:


> ich bin mal eine 6 meter böschung ,ca. 60 grad gefälle ,runtergeballert und mit voller wucht auf meinem rodpod gelandet ( ich hatte einen fetten biss und bleib beim böschung runterlaufen mit dem fuss an einem ast hängen) . danach war meine schöne dam andy little clubman carp rute  ( 12ft , 3. 3/4  lbs ) am rollenhalter durchgebrochen . aber zum glück hat das mein rodpod ausgehalten , obwohl ich 120 kilo wiege .



Sei froh das bei dir nix gebrochen ist


----------



## Locke4865 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Jetzt mal ich 
Ich hab heute bei meiner Guideline Trout Series 7,6" #2 3teilig das Spitzenteil geschrottet
jetzt weiß ich das mann nicht unbedingt die großen Maifliegen damit werfen soll
beim Rückschwung isses dann passiert 
die Fliege knallt gegen das Teil beim Vorschwung machts "knack" das wars 
mal sehen ob ich da ein neues auftreiben kann
wär schade drum wenn nicht hab sie erst die erste Saison war von 3 2 1meins


----------



## Meteraal (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

bin letzten mit meiner wathose (nagelneu)  gegen den heißen aispuff meines rollers gekommen-fettes brandloch in meiner wathose war das ergebnis!!!#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## scemler (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Ende April wollte ich mit'm Fahrrad zum Aalangeln an einen See fahren hier in der Stadt.

Ich hatte meinen Rucksack auf'm Rücken, 2 3,60m Karpfenruten im Futteral über der Schulter und einen Eimer im Gepäckkorb.

Als ich gerade einen Fahhradüberweg überquert habe, hat mir ein 78 Jahre alter Renter die Vorfahrt genommen und ist ungebremst von links in mich reingefahren, angeblich von der Sonne geblendet und hat mich nicht gesehen. |uhoh:

Ich wurde mehrere Meter durch die Luft geschleudert und bin auf der angrenzenden Wiese gelandet, zum Glück ist mir wie durch ein Wunder bis auf blaue Flecken nichts passiert.

Von meinem Angelzeug war der Eimer kaputt und von einer der Karpenruten ist die Sic-Einlage aus nem Ring rausgebrochen. 

Das Fahhrrad ist natürlich Vollschrott.

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/2440/alim1341.jpg


----------



## AlexS. (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

@ scemler: uhh, Schwein gehabt. Da hätt wohl viel mehr passiern können...

BTT: Ich hab vor zwei Wochen meine geliebte Skletor der ersten Generation säuberlich in zewei Hälften geteilt... da fischt man jahrzehntelang und weiss doch ganz genau das man Hänger nicht über die Rute lösen soll.... und irgendwann passierts trotzdem :c

Ironie der Geschichte: natürlich löst sich in dem Moment des Bruches durch den Kickback der Scheiß-Spinner  für 2 Euro Fuffzich ... hätt ich lieber drauf verzichtet.

By the Way: Weiss niemand wo man noch ein Spitzenteil für die alte Skeletor 2,40m, 15-40 gr WG herbekommt? 

Bilder folgen die Tage...


Beste Grüße!


----------



## BigGamer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Ich hab meine Matchrute geschrottet, indem ich sie zu weit vorne gefasst und hochgehoben habe#q#q#q


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

oh mies^^
sollte dir vor allem nicht bei einer Stippe passieren


----------



## BigGamer (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> oh mies^^
> sollte dir vor allem nicht bei einer Stippe passieren


 
Wie gut dass ich lieber matche als stippe:g


----------



## Mr Fangnix (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

@ scremler : ich glaube ich hätte den alten sowas von zusammengeschissen ...angeblich von der sonne geblendet aber insolchen sachen flipp ich mal schnell aus ...

ich hab auch was zerstört is aber schon ne weile  her  im Februar ein Tag bevor bei uns die Hechtschonzeit losgeht  hab ich meine heißgeliebte Calyber zerbrochen:c und gleich 2 Tage später zur rekla geschafft und habse jetzt noch nicht wieder |gr:|gr:


----------



## Boendall (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*



> BTT: Ich hab vor zwei Wochen meine geliebte Skletor der ersten Generation säuberlich in zewei Hälften geteilt... da fischt man jahrzehntelang und weiss doch ganz genau das man Hänger nicht über die Rute lösen soll.... und irgendwann passierts trotzdem :c


 
Genau das dachte ich mir die ganze Zeit "wie kann man beim Hängerlösen ne Rute schrotten"|bigeyes (wenn nicht gerade was dagegenknallt und man so das Material anknackst). In Schnurrichtung gerade halten, ziehen und gut.

Kaputte Spitzen vermeide ich indem ich den Kescherstock so in die Rutentache packe, dass er das längste ist und falls beim Bremsen (Rückbank im Auto umgelegt) die Tasche gegen den Sitz rutscht ists nicht tragisch (kam aber auch noch nie vor).

Das Einzige das ich beitragen kann ist mein alter Klappkescher, der irgendwann vor Altersschwäche (oder weil der Karpfen doch zu schwer war) den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## GreenMonsta (20. November 2009)

*AW: Der "Schaut was ich kaputt gemacht hab" Thread.*

Heute hat sich mein schöner D.A.M. Kescher komplett zerlegt,jetzt muß ein neuer her


----------

